# [FIXED][SOLVED]Problem with intel hda codecs: no sound.

## prolog-in

Hello.

I have no volume control whatsoever, the problem started after I've modified my kernel to support USB tethering (I didn't mess anything with audio options).

Now, I'm using the same kernel config that worked before, and still no audio.

I suspect the problem is in /lib/modules, because when I've modified the kernel it took no restart for it to stop working.

I'm using an Dell laptop.

This is the dmesg error:

```
[  305.327731] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops vgt_balloon_space [i915])

[  308.364446] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x000f0000

[  309.371223] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: No response from codec, disabling MSI: last cmd=0x000f0000

[  310.377852] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: Codec #0 probe error; disabling it...

```

Here's the full dmesg, the kernel config and the output of lspci -kLast edited by prolog-in on Sun Dec 24, 2017 2:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## theotherjoe

Kernel config seems to be OK.

Had a look for problems with Intel Device 9d71 via Mr google,

looks as if there were problems in the 4.12 series with that codec.

Give different Kernel series a try, for instance the latest 

4.9 may have a fix for that particular codec.

----------

## krinn

```
[  235.689712] pulseaudio[6666]: segfault at 2 ip 00007f9841202740 sp 00007fff1e820f30 error 4 in libasound.so.2.0.0[7f98411b9000+fb000]
```

You should better look at fixing that pulseaudio error, if pulseaudio handle alsa, make sure pulseaudio is working with alsa.

----------

## prolog-in

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [  235.689712] pulseaudio[6666]: segfault at 2 ip 00007f9841202740 sp 00007fff1e820f30 error 4 in libasound.so.2.0.0[7f98411b9000+fb000]
> ```
> ...

 

This problem was caused by me reloading the kernel modules.

----------

## krinn

 *prolog-in wrote:*   

> I suspect the problem is in /lib/modules, because when I've modified the kernel it took no restart for it to stop working.

 

So it could be your problem because:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 4.12.12-gentoo-15-oct-2017 (root@delo) (gcc version 6.4.0 (Gentoo Hardened 6.4.0 p1.1) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 19 09:34:47 -02 2017
```

The #1 means your running kernel has been built only 1 time, which is not a problem if you have alter your kernel to only add modules, and a problem if you have alter your kernel and your changes has enable a build-in feature require by a module.

----------

## prolog-in

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> Kernel config seems to be OK.
> 
> Had a look for problems with Intel Device 9d71 via Mr google,
> 
> looks as if there were problems in the 4.12 series with that codec.
> ...

 

OK gonna try it.

----------

## prolog-in

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *prolog-in wrote:*   I suspect the problem is in /lib/modules, because when I've modified the kernel it took no restart for it to stop working. 
> 
> So it could be your problem because:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I kinda didn't undertand completely. Could you explain a bit more, please?

----------

## prolog-in

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> Kernel config seems to be OK.
> 
> Had a look for problems with Intel Device 9d71 via Mr google,
> 
> looks as if there were problems in the 4.12 series with that codec.
> ...

 

I've tried 4.9 and had the same error. Here's  dmesg:

I'm trying 4.4.

----------

## theotherjoe

prolog-in,

checked the sound options in your .config again and

can't see anything obviously wrong in there.

here is a story about that device found via google: 

https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-hardware-in-linux-mint-18-1-a-4175605741/

sorry, cant be of any real help there.

----------

## prolog-in

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> prolog-in,
> 
> checked the sound options in your .config again and
> 
> can't see anything obviously wrong in there.
> ...

 

Thanks for trying

----------

## theotherjoe

from your last dmesg: wonder what these are about

```
...

[    0.030535] mce: CPU supports 8 MCE banks

[    0.030548] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

...

[   10.275156] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

....

```

machine check events should never happen. maybe you can find out more

about those?

looks like the audio output part of the i915 driver (hdmi output?) tries to hook up to the

sound system. wonder what would happen if you remove snd_hda_intel module

and reload it?

----------

## prolog-in

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> from your last dmesg: wonder what these are about
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

If I do that I get the same error. My thought is that the kernel doesn't know which codec to load...

----------

## theotherjoe

how about compiling all the sound/alsa stuff into the kernel?

I mean moving away from modules and see if that makes

any difference during runtime.

----------

## krinn

 *prolog-in wrote:*   

> My thought is that the kernel doesn't know which codec to load...

 

It doesn't, it's your device manager that autoload the right codec by checking your hardware, for most gentoo users, a task done by eudev.

And you can seek yourself what codecs your system need with

```
cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec
```

and you should care about the mce (look at app-admin/mcelog)

----------

## prolog-in

[quote="krinn"] *prolog-in wrote:*   

> My thought is that the kernel doesn't know which codec to load...

 

It doesn't, it's your device manager that autoload the right codec by checking your hardware, for most gentoo users, a task done by eudev.

And you can seek yourself what codecs your system need with

```
cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec
```

and you should care about the mce (look at app-admin/mcelog)[/quote

So the problem is in eudev? because I have all the modules compiled and available? what is happening:

----------

## krinn

 *prolog-in wrote:*   

> So the problem is in eudev? because I have all the modules compiled and available? what is happening:

 

No sorry, my mistake, codecs are load/use by alsa, udev is there to load the module for the card.

your dmesg show eudev is doing the work, it try to load the module for your card, however, the module is failing, either because it need a specific option for your card model (you said, i have a dell, and many dell have options for intel-hd-audio, look at /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa)

i think those specials models may alter probing mask.

you could see that from Audio-HD.txt

 *Quote:*   

> Codec-Probing Problem
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A less often but a more severe problem is the codec probing.  When
> ...

 

You don't need for now to tweak that, but what you need to do is checking what codec your card use, and reading in HD-Audio-Models.txt if your dell card is support and then you need to feed alsa with the proper switch, so that when loading the intel-hda the proper option is given (which may already fix the probing trouble)

don't worry about howto do that if you are lost, you will have someone that will tells you later, for now, seek the info

----------

## prolog-in

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *prolog-in wrote:*   So the problem is in eudev? because I have all the modules compiled and available? what is happening: 
> 
> No sorry, my mistake, codecs are load/use by alsa, udev is there to load the module for the card.
> 
> your dmesg show eudev is doing the work, it try to load the module for your card, however, the module is failing, either because it need a specific option for your card model (you said, i have a dell, and many dell have options for intel-hd-audio, look at /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa)
> ...

 

I got this from a working setup, maybe it will help clean things out?

```
[   10.702005] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC3246: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[   10.702011] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   10.702017] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   10.702020] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   10.702023] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[   10.896020] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input9

[   10.897265] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input10

[   10.897417] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input11

[   10.897570] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input12

[   10.897706] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input13

[   10.897866] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input14
```

Thank you soo much. You couldn't believe if I told you how happy I am.

Thanks to you all.

My fix was adding 

options snd-hda-intel model=dell-headset-dock 

to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

dell-headset-dock  was in that doc you described.

thanks so much!

----------

## prolog-in

I'm sad to say that it happened again after I've rebooted.

It's a BIOS problem (it didn't work on the Dell diagnostics). I've reset it to factory settings, maybe is something related to enabling/disabling bluetooth.

And I also removed the battery and hold the power button for more than 30 seconds.

----------

